# SPACE HULK Pro Painted for SALE UK



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi guys, in my continuing clear out, next up is SPACE HULK!










See all the photos here: http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn121/AMBSphotobucket/Space Hulk/
I'm going to take a load of new ones if no one takes them and I have to put them on eBay.

I'm in the UK and looking for £150.
Bear in mind this sells for £100 mint on eBay.
I'm trying to sell outside of eBay. That makes it much cheaper for you guys and I don't lose money to eBay listing fees and Paypal fees. So everyone wins.
Here are my eBay account details if you need to check my seller rating.










*WHAT YOU ARE GETTING*
Everything is in perfect, mint condition and ALL the miniatures have been lovingly painted.

1 Thick cardboard box for the board game to go in
1 box in mint condition
1 set of Battlefoam Trays that hold all the models, gaming bits, etc perfectly
1 black and white print out that shows you where all the models fit into the tray
12 Terminators
1 Dead Terminator Objective
1 C.A.T. Objective
1 Golden Cup Objective
23 Genestealers
1 Genestealer Patriarch
1 Mission Book
1 Rule Book
All the dice, tiles, doors, counters, etc

*SHIPPING*
The box weighs over 4kg, because there is so much stuff.
So, expect postage to be approximately £50 from the UK to the US, £30 from the UK to EU and £15 within the UK.

Please PM me if interested in buying.
I'm not looking to trade.


----------

